# Recruitment for WoT: "Hunt for the Horn"



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 15, 2002)

Ok boys and girls, since my mates here in Green Bay don't seem to want to play this game I'm going to start one here. Looking for Four (4) players to play in a Wheel of Time game. There will be a regular update every Monday, Wednesday, Friday...I want people who can keep up that schedule. Seem to work over in my other game...should work here.

The setting for this game will start in Tar Valon a few weeks after the end of the Aeil War, and the subject line should key you all in on what the adventure is about, so keep that in mind for potential characters...so no Aeil, unless you want to get attacked by every millitia for every town you enter, no sea folk...no Black Tower means no Male Initiates...but I am alowing male wilders, no Seanchan. CHaracters will start 4th level. The story I am telling here involves (at least to start) an Aes Sedai and her Warder as NPCs, so plan your characters accordingly. I'd prefer a diversified group, it would probably help the small group if there weren't two of anything.

First 4 players to post are in the game. If you are not sure if you want to play or not...Don't post, please.

If I think of anything else I add it later.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd like to play, but I don't have the WoT Gamebook. I could pick it up, of course.
I'm happy playing 'humans', so with a bit of background, I could play any sort ( without needing to be something WoT specific).

I'd love to play some sort of Rogue/Fast-Talk man.
Perhaps a liason for your Aes Sedai (hope I spelled that correctly)NPC.

-Ron

BTW: The sessions, are they post based, or chat based...? I work on Fridays,( but I'm in San Francisco and I'm the floor manager of a Nightclub, so it's a Late night thing for me).
I could post before 7PM my time (It's 3:28 am now)
aren't a problem. We also have comps at work, so I can post sporadically from there as well. Otherwise, I'm a very regular message-checker/poster.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 15, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play, but I don't have the WoT Gamebook. I could pick it up, of course.
> I'm happy playing 'humans', so with a bit of background, I could play any sort ( without needing to be something WoT specific).
> 
> I'd love to play some sort of Rogue/Fast-Talk man.
> ...




This is play by post, like my other game. As far at time goes, I work third shift (tonite I have off) and its 5:30am for me. Though I will usually post around 5-6pm on M-W-F.

I'd preferr players have the book and know the rules even though I'll be doing all the rolling. Its best if everyone speaks the same language...so to speak. If you're willing to do that, then welcome aboard! As this game is set 20 or so years before the books you don't need to have read them, though it would help knowing the game world and the game if you did. 

There are nine 'human' backgrounds to choose from, not counting the ones I've banned above. If you want I could make the character up for you, but I'd rather not do that. I contemplated starting with four pre-generated characters, but I ruled that out. If I wanted to play I'd want to make my own.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2002)

I read the first 2 books, and I plan to catch up some day soon.
I'll order the WoT book tomorrow 
So, I should have the book by Thursday at the latest, and I'll have a character done soon thereafter if that's ok>
BTW, I read your 'Merchants on the Road' adventure, and I really like your post/GMing style. What program/chart/whever doyou use for the Maps? I want to run several games via this very cool site and I'd love to use something similar for placement during combat.
I might run some FR adventures, but most will probably be set in my own Campaign World. 
-Ron


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd be interested in playing. I'll post a character concept when I get home to my WoT book tonight. I'm just starting to read Winter's Heart (though a friend already spoiled the ending  ).


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm absolutely in!!

I've read all the novels, and have just been waiting for someone to offer a WoT game.   

I'm going to ponder character concepts, and post something this evening.

BTW - I _will_ update on schedule.  Just take a look at my sig to see how much time I spend in the In Character forum.


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2002)

A couple questions, Todd:

1 - What are the rest of the character creation guidelines?  You've mentioned backgrounds, but how about starting level, stats, and starting wealth?

2 - What Ajah is the Aes Sedai?  Since you mention a warder, I doubt Red, but that could influence peoples' willingness to play male wilders.   

3 - I'm still pondering ideas, but would an Ogier work for you?  Quick explanation as to why he's adventuring would be he's in Tar Valon to repair damage to the city, hears the call for Hunters, and adventure ensues.   

Also, I just realized that I first expressed interest in this back when you mentioned it on your Merchant's Road OOC thread.  Funny!

Thanks!


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Oct 15, 2002)

Count me in! I'm eager to finally use my WoT d20 book.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey, that's 4...woohoo!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 15, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *A couple questions, Todd:
> 
> 1 - What are the rest of the character creation guidelines?  You've mentioned backgrounds, but how about starting level, stats, and starting wealth?
> 
> ...




1 Start at 4th level, stats generated with the "standard array": 15,14,13,12,10,8 then the +1 to any one for 4th level. Starting wealth...hmmm...how about max starting?

2. Maeren is a Green.

3. Ogier are just fine.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 Start at 4th level, stats generated with the "standard array": 15,14,13,12,10,8 then the +1 to any one for 4th level. Starting wealth...hmmm...how about max starting?
> 
> ...




Good on the Green and the Ogier...

Once more question about the starting wealth...  since we're starting at 4th level, do we get the 5,400 GP (or gold marks, I guess it'd be) listed in the DMG (I couldn't find starting wealth for PC's above 1st level guidelines in the WoT RPG), or do we get the max gold possible from our first class level?

I'm toying with three ideas:  1) the above-mentioned Ogier Wanderer/Woodsman, 2) a Borderlander Woodsman/Wilder (male), or 3) an Aes Sedai Accepted (not sure wilder or initiate).  Still pondering, and wondering what others are interested in playing.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Oct 16, 2002)

I was thinking about playing either an Ogier or Borderlander woodsman, but I'm extremely flexible. If you have a preference for one of those two, Gary, I'll be more than happy to take the other. And if two woodsmen is too many for the party, I can always switch classes to Wanderer or Armsman. I'm not picky.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *I was thinking about playing either an Ogier or Borderlander woodsman, but I'm extremely flexible. If you have a preference for one of those two, gary, I'll be more than happy to take the other. And if two woodsmen is too many for the party, I can always switch classes to Wanderer or Armsman. I'm not picky.  *




Dorn, I could go with the Ogier and you could go with the Borderlander.  To make sure they have some role distinction, my Ogier could be a skills-y Wanderer/Woodsman, and your Borderlander could be a combat-y Woodsman-Armsmen.

We do need a channeler, though, and I wouldn't mind going the Aes Sedai route, leaving the woodsman-ing completely to you.

Besides, WoT is all about Aes Sedai!!  I can even start practicing my indignant sniffing.  

EDIT:  If I go Aes Sedai, she and your Borderlander could even be AS/Warder to be...   Just thinkin' out loud.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

Another question, Todd...

Do you use the "unofficial official" errata at the Tower Library?

I asked about official errata in this thread and was directed to the TL.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Oct 16, 2002)

Gary,

You have some good ideas there. I will go ahead and start working up a Borderlander woodsman. If you decide to go the Aes Sedai route, then the Aes Sedai/Warder aspect would probably be fun and interesting to play. Of course, having an Ogier in the group would be fun as well. Whatever you decide, it sounds like this is shaping up to be an interesting group of characters.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Another question, Todd...
> 
> Do you use the "unofficial official" errata at the Tower Library?
> 
> I asked about official errata in this thread and was directed to the TL. *




Yep.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good on the Green and the Ogier...
> 
> ...




This is NOT D&D, and much of the wealth in the DMG assumes that it would be spent on Magic Items, I'd say just go with MAX starting wealth for 1st level, that should be enough to get any item you may need.


----------



## Valara Saar (Oct 16, 2002)

If you ever have need of another player, let me know.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2002)

OK, I have a copy of Wheel of Time RPG now, I'll get my character done asap.-Ron


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, I'll probably go Armsman or Wanderer depending on whether the others take the Aes Sedai route or Woodsman route. For background I'm thinking Tar Valoner or Domani. If no one else does Aes Sedai I might do that for balance.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This is NOT D&D, and much of the wealth in the DMG assumes that it would be spent on Magic Items, I'd say just go with MAX starting wealth for 1st level, that should be enough to get any item you may need. *




That's fine.  There's a very different magic/economy system in the two systems, and I agree, WoT is a MUCH more "low magic" world than the typical D&D campaign world.  I was just unsure is all.  Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm currently stating up my Ogier Wanderer2/Woodsman2.  He'll be up in an hour or so.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

*Enter the Ogier...*

*Jorad son of Halar son of Korl*

*Male Ogier Wanderer2/Woodsman2*: HD 2d6+2d10+12; hp 30; Init +3 (-1 Dex, +4 Partial Improved Intiative); Spd 40ft; AC 14 (-1 Dex, -1 Size, +6 Defense); Reach 10ft, Melee huge hafted axe, +6 (2d8+6/crit 20/x3); Ranged shortbow, +1 (1d6/crit 20/x3, range 60'); SQ Low-Light Vision; Reputation 1; SV Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +2; Str 18, Dex 9, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Appraise (5/4), Craft (Stonemason) (10/7), Diplomacy (6/5), Disable Device (6/5), Knowledge (History) (6/5), Listen (9/7), Open Lock (4/5), Search (10/7), Sense Motive (9/5), Spot (7/7), Wilderness Lore (6/6).

*Feats:* Latent Tree Singer, Smooth Talk, Sharp-Eyed.

*Racial Features:*

4 Ranks Knowledge (History).  Knowledge (History) is a class skill for Jorad.
+2 to Fort Saves.
+2 to Listen checks.
+2 to Craft relating to stone or construction.
Skill and Feat Restrictions.
Nonchanneler.
Size Large, base speed 40ft.
Laguages:  Ogier, Common (Midlands), Common (Cairhien).
_All bonuses and penalties have been added into the final numbers above._

*Class Features:*

Profecient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, as well as all Light and Medium Armor and Shields.
Illicit Barter:  +5 competence bonus to Diplomacy checks to buy or sell illicit or illegal goods.
Nature's Warrior (Mountains):  Ineffective, as Jorad does not have a Dex bonus.
Track:  Bonus Feat.
The Dark One's Own Luck:  Bonus Feat.
Partial Improved Initiative:  Free use of Improved Initiative while in light or no armor.

*Possessions (worn):* huge hafted axe, shortbow, daggers (2), arrows (40), Backpack, artisan's outfit.

*Possessions (in backpack):* bedroll, flint and steel, ink (1 oz. vial), ink pen, parchment (10 sheets), sack, torches (3), trail rations (5 days), waterskin, whetstone, stonemasons' tools, thieves' tools, healers' balm (2), cold weather outfit, 1 gold mark, 5 copper pennies.

Total gear weight: 99.5 lbs.
Capacity:  200 lbs./400 lbs./600 lbs.

*Description:*  9'2", 32 stone.  Age 103.  Brown hair, green eyes.  Jorad often has a wide smile on his wide face.

*History:*  Jorad hails from _Stedding_ Yontiang, in Kinslayer's Dagger.  For the last ten years, he has been travelling to Caemlyn each year to help with maintenance of the old Ogier stonework.  His regular travels in human lands have taught him the value of a trusty axe.  In fact, his hafted axe was a gift from Queen Morgase, who gave gifts to the Ogier masons several years ago in thanks for their work on her palace.  Jorad has taken to calling his axe _Keyblade_, in reference to Morgase's personal sigal of three golden keys.  Worked in rose and lion motifs on the blade, and haft wrapped in a red strip of cloth, Jorad is very proud of this gift, and treasures it highly.

This year, he's been pulled into a mysterious turn of events, and the promise of adventure and excitement - a chance to make his own history! - was too strong to resist.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2002)

OK, it's Ebou Dari Wanderer/Armsman for me.
I'll have him finished tomorrow.
-Ron


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 16, 2002)

There is something that I perhaps should clarify, There has been no formal announcment for a hunt for the horn, and while you as players know that's what this adventure is about, your characters do not start out knowing that. That does not mean your characters may not be 'Hunters for the Horn' on thier own, Its just that there has been no formal call for hunters.

All your characters just happen to be in Tar Valon at a certain point, and wether or not you go after the Horn will depend on how things go.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 16, 2002)

Edit- Actually, since playing an Accepted would drive me nuts  and we have an NPC Aes Sedai. I'm going to go with a Tar Valoner Armsman.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *There is something that I perhaps should clarify, There has been no formal announcment for a hunt for the horn, and while you as players know that's what this adventure is about, your characters do not start out knowing that. That does not mean your characters may not be 'Hunters for the Horn' on thier own, Its just that there has been no formal call for hunters.
> 
> All your characters just happen to be in Tar Valon at a certain point, and wether or not you go after the Horn will depend on how things go. *




Gotcha.  Jorad's history has been edited to reflect this.  I figured mysterious happenings would accurately enough describe our initial hook.  

By the way, Jorad has been in Tar Valon one month.  11 months till the Longing for those keeping score at home!!


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 16, 2002)

*Holm Gray*

Here is a quick writeup of my Armsman. I JUST typed this up and need to get going so errors may be prevalent. If I catch them I'll edit it later. Suggestion on the character are welcome if you see a way to make him better.

How are we doing Hit Points?

*Holm Gray*
_Tar Valoner Armsman 4_
*HD*:4d10+8

*Str* 16
*Dex* 10
*Con* 14
*Int* 12
*Wis* 8
*Cha* 13

*Defense*  20 = 5 (Armor) + 2 (Shield) + 3(Class) (Armor Check -6)
*Initiative* 0
*Speed* 20’
*Fort* +6 *Ref* +2 *Will* +0
*Reputation* 1

*BAB* +4
*Battleaxe* +8 1d8+5 x3
*Sling*(40) +4 1d4 x2 50’
*Dagger*(2) +8 1d4+3 19-20/x2
 +4 1d4+3 19-20/x2 10’

*Languages* – Common(Midlands), Common (Cairhien)

*Feats / Abilities*
Education
Weapon Focus (Battleaxe)
Weapon Specialization (Battleaxe)
Power Attack
Cleave

*Skills*
Gather Information (Cha): 4 = 3.5 (ranks) + 1 (Cha)
Intimidate (Cha): 8 = 7 (ranks) + 1 (Cha)
Knowledge (Age of Legends)(Int): 8 = 7 (ranks) + 1 (Int)
Knowledge(Geography)(Int): 8 = 7 (ranks) + 1
Profession (Driver)(Wis): 6 = 7(ranks) – 1(Wis)

*Equipment*
Battleaxe 10 mk
Sling (40 ammo) 4 sp
Dagger(2) 4 mk
Breastplate 20 gc
Shield, large, steel 20 mk
Explorer’s Outfit -
Backpack 2 mk
Bedroll 1 sp
Flint and Steel 1mk
Lantern, Hooded 7mk
Tent 10 mk
Waterskin 1 mk
Ink 8mk
Inkpen (3) 3 sp
Paper (5) 1mk


*Description*
Holm is a well-built man standing about 5’10” and weighing 155 pounds. He is 24 at the beginning of the campaign. Well muscled and quite fit, his father often quips that Holm is never sick. He has dark brown hair cut short and blue eyes. He wears a typical explorer’s outfit when traveling.
He is well liked and has a quick wit. He is charismatic and has a knack for finding out what he needs to know. When threaten of insulted he can be quite threaten having the strength to back up any threats. However, as his father often notes he is quite rash. He doesn’t take time to consider the consequences of his actions and often rushes into things.

*Backstory*
Holm is the son of a merchant family. His mother, Evelyn Gray, is a merchant’s daughter who inherited the family business. She takes of care of the numbers for the business while her husband does the trading. Holm’s father, Jonathan Gray, is a successful merchant in Tar Valon. He makes his money by trading between Tar Valon and Cairhien. Holm often accompanied his father on his trips and picked up the local dialect. Also Holm was taught to fight at an early age to protect himself from bandits encountered on the road. Holm showed great talent with the axe and decided early the military could be for him. However, Holm’s mother ensured her son was well educated too. During his teachings he took great interest in the history of the Age of Legends and geography. He began to dream about his future saying he would travel the world from Arad Doman to Mayene and write about his travels. He wanted to see everything and find the lost relics of the Age of Legend.
When the Aiel War began Holm was 22. He volunteered to be a guard in Tar Valon for the duration of the war. He quickly made friends and showed leadership in the army. By the time of the Battle of Tar Valon he was a sergeant in command of a small unit on the wall. During the battle his unit fought well against the Aiel.
After the war he decided it was time he saw the world. With his parents blessings he would set out to find the unknown. A fighting scholar, he plans to pen a book about the adventures he has and the discoveries he makes. He hopes that when it comes time to settle down he may find a position among the scholars that track the archaeology of the past.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

Just sizing up the group, we've got:

Me:  Ogier Wanderer2/Woodsman2
PB:  Tar Valoner Armsman4
Dorn:  Borderlander Woodsman(4?)
Uriel:  Ebou Dari Wanderer(?)/Armsman(?)

...with two NPCs, a Green Ajah Aes Sedai and her warder.

One thing's for sure:  We'll be able to hold our own in a fight!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2002)

Elinas  Sandrionovi
 Ebou Dari Wanderer 2/Armsman 2
Str 12 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Con 13 (+1)
Int 14 (+2) Wis  8 (-1) Cha 10 (0)
HP 28 (6 @first,+8,7 and 3 rolled +4 con)
BaB +3 Fort +5 Ref +9 Will +2 Def 4 Rep 2 Init +5

5'10" tall, 165#s, Black hair, light brown eyes, wears a small goatee and mustache.23 years old
Dresses in pale yellows offset by a dark grey vest.  
Feats: Luck of Heroes, Alertness, Weapon Finesse:Rapier,Duelist.
Class Skills/Feats: The Dark One's Own Luck,
Illicit Barter

Skills:Appraise 1/+3 Bluff 5/+4 Climb 3/+4     
Craft-Traps 3/+5 Diplomacy 2/+4 Disguise 3/+3  
Disable Device 4/+6 Escape Artist 1/+4         
Gather Info 3/+3 Hide 3/+6 Intimidate 6/+6   
Jump 1/+2 Know-Geography 1/+3 Know-History 1/+3 
Listen 4/+5 Move Silently 3/+6 Open Locks 4/+7 
Pick Pockets 2/+5 Ride 2/+5 Search 4/+6      
Sense Motive 5/+4 Spot 4/+5 Swim 1/+2        
Tumble 1/+4                                  

Languages:Common, Domani and Borderlander Accents
(Background) 

Rapier, Light Crossbow&20 bolts, 4 daggers,
backpack, 2 belt pouches, 50' hemp rope&grapnel
flint&steel, masterworked thieves tools,
light horse&gear/saddle, fooder
Bedroll, waterskin and trail rations (1 week)
other minor gear to follow
I had bought armor, but my defense is 4, same as my studded leather&buckler. Could someone familiar with this variable let me know- Does it always count (the class bonus)?
If so I have aprox 82 mk (not needing the armor), otherwise I have 32.

Background to follow


----------



## garyh (Oct 17, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I had bought armor, but my defense is 4, same as my studded leather&buckler. Could someone familiar with this variable let me know- Does it always count (the class bonus)?
> If so I have aprox 82 mk (not needing the armor), otherwise I have 32.*




If you wear armor, you take _either_ the armor bonus or class Defense bonus, whichever is higher.  The only exception to this among the basic classes is an armsman of level 3 or higher can apply his Defense bonus to his AC with armor _for his Armsman levels only_.

Example:  Suppose you went with a Wanderer1/Armsman3.  Your Defense bonus would be (+3 Arm, +3 Wan, -2 multiclass) = +4 Defense.  If this character were to put on armor, he could apply the +3 Armsman Defense bonus to his AC along with his armor.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep, thanks Garyh.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Cool.

Where'd Dorn go?

Dorn?  Doooo-oooorn?  Come out, come out, wherever you are...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry, I'm here. My internet connection was down all day yesterday so I couldn't post. 

Woohoo, after trying all day I can finally access the boards again! Here is the character sheet as it currently stands. Please point out any mistakes that may be present.  

===================================

*Obrin Nameda*

Male Borderlander (Shienaran) Woodsman4: HD 4d10+4; hp 29; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Partial Improved Intiative); Spd 30ft; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 Defense); BAB +4; Melee: Longsword +7 (1d8+2/crit 19-20/x2); Ranged: Longbow, +7 (1d8/crit 20/x3, range 100'); Reputation 1; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 9.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Craft (Bowmaking), (2/2), Climb (4/2), Heal (4/3), Hide (10/7), Intuit Direction (3/2), Knowledge (Blight) (4/4), Listen (5/4), Move Silently (10/7), Ride (6/3), Search (3/3), Spot (5/4), Wilderness Lore (6/5).

*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Shadowspawn Hunter, Track (Class Bonus), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Longsword)

*Class Features:*

Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons, Light Armor, Medium Armor, and Shields.
Nature's Warrior (Mountains): Adds half of Dex bonus to attack rolls against humanoids when in chosen environment.
Track: Bonus Feat.
Woodland Stealth: +2 bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks when in forests and other natural environments.
Partial Improved Initiative: Free use of Improved Initiative while in light or no armor.

*Languages:* Common (Borderlands)

*Possessions (worn):* Longsword, Short Sword, Longbow, Daggers (2), Arrows (40), Backpack, Explorer's Outfit.

*Possessions (in backpack):* Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Hammer, Map Case, Mirror (small steel), Pitons (10), Rope (50 ft), Torches (2), Waterskin, Whetstone
Money: 36 mks 

Total gear weight: 58 lbs.
Capacity: Up to 58 lbs./ 59 –116 lbs./117-175 lbs.

*Description:* (will be added shortly)

*History:* (will be added shortly)


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks good to me, Dorn.  I was having trouble accessing the boards earlier, too.

So, our little group is now complete:

Me: Jorad son of Halar son of Korl, Ogier Wanderer2/Woodsman2
PB: Holm Gray, Tar Valoner Armsman4
Dorn: Obrin Nameda, Borderlander Woodsman4
Uriel: Elinas Sandrionovi, Ebou Dari Wanderer2/Armsman2

Should be cool!!  All that's left are backstories for Obrin and Elinas.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 19, 2002)

If you haven't noticed, since all the characters are posted,  I've started the adventure.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

Cool!  Jorad is on the scene...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey Folks,

Sorry for the delay.  Needed some time to look at my rulebooks and figure out where to take the adventure.

First thing, I need to restart the scenario.  Much as I would like to use Todd's opening, I'm planning on using the adventure in the back of the rulebook and Prophecies of the Dragon.  Which means we are moving in time and space (the adventure will start in Caemlyn just after the False Dragon Logain has been captured).  Please adjust background stories accordingly (and write them for Obrin and Elinas).

Second thing, each character can take one of the lost ability (latent) feats for free.  It's up to you whether or not you move on the actual ability at some point.

Third thing, please pick out one of your items (perferably one of the more expensive ones) and describe its sentimental value to your character.

Finally, we have room for one more player interested in playing a channeller (either gender).

I will start the story in a new thread.  Cheers!
Derek


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 26, 2002)

Actually I think I'll step aside and let there be 2 open spaces. It's getting towards Finals and I don't think I'll have enough time to keep up with this game in addition to my other PbP.

Have fun in the game for everyone that can stick around. I'm glad somebody picked this game up.

Good luck!


----------



## Priest (Nov 27, 2002)

Well since I was already intrusive into the campaign setting I could start as a Player if yah want me too.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, will get on that tomorrow (I'm dreadfully sick now).
-Ron


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know the setting all that well(only have the rulebook and haven't read the tomes by Jordan).  But if you will have me I'll put together a channeler over the long weekend.  If not, enjoy your game.

Edit: I will be away until Sunday...do keep this in mind.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 28, 2002)

Priest, Darkwolf, you are welcome to create characters and join.  

Uriel, get well soon.  We'll wait for you.

Garyh, Dorn, where art thou?


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

I'll post my initiate tonight.  A couple of questions:

How many weaves beyond the initial 8 do I get to start with since we are 4th level?

Hit points beyond 1st are rolled randomly?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 3, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *I'll post my initiate tonight.  A couple of questions:
> 
> How many weaves beyond the initial 8 do I get to start with since we are 4th level?
> 
> Hit points beyond 1st are rolled randomly? *




Let's say three additional weaves for now.

Yes, roll hit points randomly after first level.

Anyone know how to contact Dorn?  He doesn't have an email address listed.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 3, 2002)

Dawn:
Tal Valoner Initiate 4
 HP 18
Init +1(Dex)
Defense 14 (+1 Dex)
Spd 30 ft
Atk -1/+1(thrown) (1d4 -1/x2 Dagger)
SQ: Slow Aging(2 yrs = 1yr), weavesight
SV: Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +6
SZ: M
Rep: 2
Str 8, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10

Skills: Profession Herbalist 7/10, Spot 7/11, Weavesight 7/14, Composure 4/6, Concentration 7/9, Knowledge Arcana 7/10, Heal 7/11, 7 more points to spend

Languages: Common(Midlands, borderlands, Tairen)

Feats: Background: Cosmopolitan(Spot), Free: Latent Viewer, Sense Residue, Extra Talent(Healing), Extra Affinity(Spirit), Extra Talent(Warding), Tie off Weave

Possessions: Healers kit, light warhorse, saddlebags, 4 days rations, 2 waterskins, riding saddle, bit&bridle, 4 days feed, cart, several accepted dresses, 2 healer's balm, jeweled signet ring(30gp of jewels).  22 mks, 8 silver

Affinities: Air, Spirit
Talents: Elementalism, Healing, Warding

Weaves Known(4/5/4) Conjunction: Sense ShadowSpawn  Elementalism: Arms of Air(+1), Blade of Fire, Harden Air(+1), Light, Tool of Air(+1), Fireball  Healing: Heal, Heal the Mind, Renew  Warding: Ward vs Shadowspawn

Favored posession: Signet ring..
Will come up with description and background(some help here would be nice) later.

Comments, suggestions welcome.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Priest, Darkwolf, you are welcome to create characters and join.
> 
> Uriel, get well soon.  We'll wait for you.
> 
> Garyh, Dorn, where art thou? *




Sorry to have disappeared for a few days.  I was out of town over the Thanksgiving weekend, and the only comp I could get a hold of wouldn't post!!

I'm still in the game, and will make the necessary adjustments to my PC.

EDIT:   Jorad is now updated.


----------



## Priest (Dec 3, 2002)

Sivak An'greilorin 
Ebou Dari Armsman 4
HP 26
Init +2 (Dex)
Defense 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Studded Leather)
Spd 30 ft
Atk  + 7 Melee  +6 Ranged (Base +4)
SQ: Armor compatabilty
SV: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +1
SZ: M (5'8.5")
Rep: 1
Str 17, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16

Skills: Climb +6 (9), Diplomacy +3 (+2 Duelist, +3 Cha) (11)  Intimidate +7(10), Jump +6 (9) Ride +7 (9), Swim +4 (7) 

Feats; Background:  [Duelist] Free:Latent Viewer: Normal: Weapon Finnese (Rapier) Weapon Focus (Rapier) Weapon Specialization ( Rapier)

Languages: Common( Ebou Dari, Atha'an Miere, Midlands)

Possessions:  light warhorse, saddlebags, 4 days rations, 2 waterskins, riding saddle, bit&bridle, 4 days feed, Jeweled Dagger (60 Mk), Rope (Silk) 25 MK 6 Silver, Fine Quality Clothing (Nobes Outfit) Black silver signet ring (w/ red eye insignia)

Weapons; Rapier, throwing axe, daggers (x4)

Favorite Items: The Ring of the Dark Eye;  This is the ring that Sivak was given by the mysterious messanger of the dark one about four weeks ago. he wears it as a reminder of his pact with the Dark One. and the Jeweled Dagger the reminder of why he is serving on the dark ones side. This is the Marriage Dagger of his lost love Elundrya (now Elundrya Aes Sedai) though his service to the Dark one has taken him far beyond his orriginal intent to take revenge on the Red Sisters for the "Recruitment" of Elundrya.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm here! Sorry about the delay. I went out of town for the holiday and did not have access to these boards. Anyway, I'll be posting shortly!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 4, 2002)

Garyh, thanks for updating the character.

Dorn, welcome back.

Nightwolf, looks good.  I'll try to send some background ideas tomorrow.

Priest, also good.  Did you take a second lost feat as a regular feat pick, or were you deciding between the two.

Uriel, hope you are feeling better.

Once Dorn, Nightwolf, and Uriel have introduced their characters in the game thread, I will resume the story.


----------



## Priest (Dec 6, 2002)

Was a deciding,

and this a bump to get Uriel's dorns, and Nightwolf's attention


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 6, 2002)

I apologize for the delay.  I was unavailable Wednesday night and recovering from the late night the concert entailed last night.  I should be able to post this evening after work.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Elinas Sandrionovi
                         Ebou Dari Wanderer 2/Armsman 2
                         Str 12 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Con 13 (+1)
                         Int 14 (+2) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 10 (0)
                         HP 28 (6 @first,+8,7 and 3 rolled +4 con)
                         BaB +3 Fort +5 Ref +9 Will +2 Def 4 Rep 2 Init +5

                         5'10" tall, 165#s, Black hair, light brown eyes, wears a small goatee and
                         mustache.23 years old
                         Dresses in pale yellows offset by a dark grey vest. 
                         Feats: Luck of Heroes, Alertness, Weapon Finesse:Rapier,Duelist.
                         Class Skills/Feats: The Dark One's Own Luck,
                         Illicit Barter

                         Skills:Appraise 1/+3 Bluff 5/+4 Climb 3/+4 
                         Craft-Traps 3/+5 Diplomacy 2/+4 Disguise 3/+3 
                         Disable Device 4/+6 Escape Artist 1/+4 
                         Gather Info 3/+3 Hide 3/+6 Intimidate 6/+6 
                         Jump 1/+2 Know-Geography 1/+3 Know-History 1/+3 
                         Listen 4/+5 Move Silently 3/+6 Open Locks 4/+7 
                         Pick Pockets 2/+5 Ride 2/+5 Search 4/+6 
                         Sense Motive 5/+4 Spot 4/+5 Swim 1/+2 
                         Tumble 1/+4 


                         Languages:Common, Domani and Borderlander Accents
                         (Background) 

                         Rapier, Light Crossbow&20 bolts, 4 daggers,
                         backpack, 2 belt pouches, 50' hemp rope&grapnel
                         flint&steel, masterworked thieves tools,
                         light horse&gear/saddle, fooder
                         Bedroll, waterskin and trail rations (1 week)
                         other minor gear to follow

                         82 MK



Elinas Sandrionovi grew up in the backstreets of Ebou Dar, like many a young rake. Spending his time in the Rashad, Elinas looked and played, fought and revelled with those of the lower Castes.
The problem was that Elinas was the son of Fredricino Sandrionovi, Head of the Sandrionovi
Merchantile House. Elinas was the second son, after his brother Ricardo, and followed by a sister, Isabelli.It was Isabelli that Elinas loved most, for she had always been his confidant, his partner in mischief, such a shrewd little child was she. Learning the family trade was not in the cards for Elinas,as whoring, gambling and drinking were always too big a temptation for him. Besides, his older brother was an able Man for that particular job, already groomed and ready to head the Family when Fredricino stepped down.
One day, the son of another house came to call upon Isabelli, asking for the permission to court her.Isabelli was a mere 13, and Fredricino thought it a bit early for her to begin courtship, as it was customary in the family to wait until the fifteenth year for such things. The young Man, one Alfonso Castdriavori smiled and said that he would be happy to wait, although he thought that Fredricino should be eager to wed her off, seeing as his was such a Strong family, and they would welcome such an alliance with the Sandrionovi House.Fredricino laughed and said, 'Well, young Alfonso, let us see how long your attentions last, for Isabelli will have to wait until her fifteenth year, summer after next.
Alfonso withdrew, heavy of Heart and bitter at such a blow to his Plans.Unknown to the Sandrinovi Family, Alfonso began a secret corespondance with Isabelli, who was thrilled at the Scandalous nature of it all, and, truth be told, was very taken with this Man that desired her. Weeks went by, and then months with no discovery of the little meetings, the letters, the plans to Elope.
One morning, Ricardo happened upon Isebelli as she was excitedly telling her friend Viviana some news. Ricardo listened quietly at the door as his sister explained that she was going to run away with the young Suitor two days hence, to live in Luxury and Splendor in his Family's Summer House in Amadicia.
Ricardo immediately set out with his Duelling Knife and a bag of coin to give unto Alfonso's Family, for the cost of their son's Funeral Expenses. Finding the Man setting his affairs in order regarding an impending trip, Ricardo exploded in Fury at the Outrage and Impudence of ignoring Fredricino's wishes regarding his daughter. Both men grew angry, each with a perfectly valid position, Ricardo's that of protective brother, Alfonso's that of a young man hopelessly in Love. Such a Duel was bound to end only in tragedy, and what a tragedy it was.
Alfonso killed Ricardo in the streets of Ebou Dar.
Hearing of the news, Elinas gathered his Sword and Knife, intending to avenge his brother's death.
Isabelli found him thus, and, throwing herself upon him weeping hysterically, she begged him not to go. 'I have already lost my brother, Elinas, please do not take the Man I Love as well, for I know it would be him that sees not Morning.'
Elinas stood there, holding his sister, tears streaming down his face. To Avenge his brother was his duty, but in doing so, he would destroy his sister, whom he loved more than life itself.
And now, should he survive, Elinas himself was destined to be Head of the Family, a posistion that he knew he was ill-suited for.
'If I left....'; he could not believe the words he was uttering, for leaving Ebou Dar was like leaving life itself,'If I left...the you would become Family Head when Papa steps down, little sister.Yu are far better suited for it as we both know.As for this Man that you Love. I cannot abide him, as it is my duty to Avenge Ricardo. I must leave, as the only outcome of me staying is his Death, and that would kill the little Bird that I love more than my own Life. So, kissing his sister on her brow, Elinas gathered up his things and left his home, his life and his Family to set out in the Wide World. Vowing never to return to Ebou Dar, Elinas hopes one day to see Isabelli and his parents again, yet knows that the likelihood of that is as slim as the blade he wears at his hip.

I improvised this, though as it went along, it was looking more and more like Romeo and Juliet, with brothers and suitors killing each other and a tragic end. So, I decided to give it a twist. I'm sure life in 16th century Venice had many little stories like this one, as I'm sure it had some that mirrored R&J as well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

How are you feeling about the game?  What do you like?  What do you wish was different?  Do you want to keep playing?

I've sensed a lack of enthusiasm compared to some of my other games.  I wanted to see whether it was real or my imagination.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

I like the game, and I'm enthusiastic about it.  I love WoT and want the game to keep going.

I just don't know where some of our players went...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, Priest hasn't posted in almost a month, so I think it's safe to say he's out.  Uriel, you haven't posted in about a week, but I know you're around (Banewarrens).

Any feedback would be appreciated.  What have you liked so far?  What do you wish was different?

Derek


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

The descriptions have been great, and the trollocs behaved apppropriately Trolloc-y.  It just all feels very novel-esque.  Except without the overly-used gender war.   

My one negative comment is that some character info should maybe be a bit more secret.  I think having a Darkfriend in the group could be interesting, but it'd be MORE interesting if we (both as players and characters) only learned it later after working with them.  That sort of thing could be worked out with you via e-mail.

Ya know, since you've done it for other games, you could recruit more PCs if you feel it's necessary.  We are staying at an inn, and inns attract all sorts of odd folk.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks!  Some of the descriptions are from the adventure text, but I'll take a little credit.

Yeah, I never was sure what Priest was going for by telling everyone his character was a Darkfriend in his asides.  Suffice to say it would have made the long-term adventure plans tricky.  Maybe I'll bring his character back as an NPC antagonist.

I think recruitment is in order.  I'll expand the group to six players, although this makes the modules increasingly in need of balancing (designed for four 1st level characters).    I'm going to ask the current players to each select one of the new characters as a long-time friend who has come to meet their character in Caemlyn (so the group has more reason to be together).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

Scratch the previous comment about current players choosing.  I'll let the new players figure out which of the existing characters their character knows, since they need to write backgrounds anyway.

Uriel, are you still playing?


----------

